# **I'm back! With NEW HAIR! FOTD**



## SugarAsh182 (Jul 12, 2007)

I tried to resize these, but I think I may have made some too small :-/ Sorry!

Hey everyone! I'm sorry for not posting for so long... I haven't really been wearing m/u lately because I've been so busy with school, but now hopefully, I'll be able to post some fun FOTDs! 

Sooo I cut my hair off (I'm not sure how many inches, but it was very long) and lightened it up a bit. I know alot of you ladies make major changes to your hair all the time, so maybe this might not seem like much, but it was *such* a major change for me! Here was my hair before (I found a better one haha):







... and here it is after!:

It was SO's bday and I got him a Nintendo DS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








FOTD 1:

Face: MAC NW20 concealer, MAC So Ceylon MSF

Lips: NARS Turkish Delight, MAC Heartfelt Pink l/g

Eyes: MAC Deckchair pigment, MAC Mulch e/s, L'Oreal Telescopic macara






FOTD 2:

Face: MAC NW20 concealer, MAC Pleasureflush dupe! 

Lips: NARS Chelsea Girls lip lacquer, MAC Babied lacquer

Eyes: MAC Moth Brown e/s, MAC Botanical e/s, MAC Deckchair pigment (to highlight), MAC Violet pigment, WnW liquid liner, MF Lash Perfection mascara (a little clumpy, sorry!)

In this one, the hair looks a little grey, but it's just the lighting!


----------



## Jaim (Jul 12, 2007)

That's a pretty major change! I like it.


----------



## entipy (Jul 12, 2007)

Your hair looks great!! You're quite striking, and I love that big reddish brown spot in your left eye! (I have a green one similar to that but not quite as large.) Your make-up looks great, too.


----------



## veilchen (Jul 12, 2007)

Your hair is so pretty, your make-up is so pretty! In short: you look just beautiful!


----------



## mena22787 (Jul 12, 2007)

your new hair really brightens up your face!  and the second look looks soo good on you!!


----------



## laura-doll (Jul 12, 2007)

GIRRRRL YOUR NEW HAIR IS HOTTTTTTTTTTT
and love the make up


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Jul 12, 2007)

pretty


----------



## MACATTAK (Jul 12, 2007)

Simply gorgeous!  I love the hair, it looks so great!  Beautiful looks!


----------



## DevinGirl (Jul 12, 2007)

The makeup & the hair...are wonderful!


----------



## n_c (Jul 12, 2007)

Pretty! I love the new hair too


----------



## SugarAsh182 (Jul 12, 2007)

Yay! Thanks everyone! I'm glad you all like it too


----------



## user79 (Jul 12, 2007)

I love how you do your makeup, it's so flattering. Like the new hairdo as well. Glad you're back!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jul 12, 2007)

Gorgeous all around!


----------



## MACisME (Jul 12, 2007)

love ur hair missy!


----------



## xJUDYx (Jul 12, 2007)

hair and makeup looks FAB!


----------



## SugarAsh182 (Jul 12, 2007)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## hotpink1326 (Jul 12, 2007)

Wow... your hair looks GREAT!!! You are so pretty & your makeup is flawless


----------



## hunnybun (Jul 12, 2007)

seriously loving he sheen on your lips.  

btw -- are your eyes two different colors?!  they're so pretty!


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_I love how you do your makeup, it's so flattering. Like the new hairdo as well. Glad you're back! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
^^^^Verbatim. Lovely.


----------



## astronaut (Jul 12, 2007)

you are sooo pretty! I love your eyes! You remind me of baby spice!


----------



## MACHOMULA (Jul 12, 2007)

You have such a pretty/sweet look! Your haircut looks nice too BTW.


----------



## SugarAsh182 (Jul 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hunnybun* 

 
_seriously loving he sheen on your lips.  

btw -- are your eyes two different colors?!  they're so pretty!_

 
Yup, they are! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Thanks everyone!


----------



## OliviaChristine (Jul 12, 2007)

Youre stunning! I love your makeup and new hair.


----------



## Kelaia (Jul 12, 2007)

So pretty, and I love your hair! I want to get mine cut something like that


----------



## NicksWifey (Jul 12, 2007)

I really love it, you have such a fresh face. Your haircolor is amazing!


----------



## almondeyez81 (Jul 12, 2007)

Ash, your absolutely gorgeous! your hair looks fab, your makeup, skin and freckles fit you well!!! Please post more fotds, I've missed them, glad to have you back!


----------



## sassygirl224 (Jul 12, 2007)

you are so flippin cute!


----------



## mistella (Jul 12, 2007)

Soo pretty, I love how you do your cheeks, it looks so glowy and natural


----------



## oracle1 (Jul 12, 2007)

Stunning!


----------



## MAC is love (Jul 13, 2007)

I basically love the hair! I think it totally fits you shorter like that.
The makeup is amazing, just like it always is


----------



## snowkei (Jul 13, 2007)

love ur lips


----------



## Esperanza (Jul 13, 2007)

Hey glad to see you're back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Your new hair-cut looks very nice and the makeup is beautiful as always. You really know how to enhance your natural beauty!


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Jul 13, 2007)

WB! Glad that you are rocking the FOTD section again! And as lovely as ever including your hair,.. which I must say is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Juneplum (Jul 13, 2007)

ash!!!!!!!!!!!! yay!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i missed your pretty face 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 your hair looks AMAZING and your makeup = flawless as usual! welcome back pretty girl


----------



## SugarAsh182 (Jul 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *almondeyez81* 

 
_Ash, your absolutely gorgeous! your hair looks fab, your makeup, skin and freckles fit you well!!! Please post more fotds, I've missed them, glad to have you back!_

 

Aw thank you so much *hugs!* I will for sure be posting more now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks so much everyone! I've missed you guys!


----------



## verdge (Jul 14, 2007)

I love the soft and glowy look!!! gorgeous!!


----------



## Navessa (Jul 30, 2007)

wow - great makeup and hair!


----------



## frocher (Jul 30, 2007)

You look beautiful.  I love your makeup application.


----------



## kuuipo1207 (Jul 30, 2007)

Looks great! You're hair looks beautiful too!


----------



## BohemianSheila (Jul 31, 2007)

You have the most glowy cheeks ever!! I love all your freckles!


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Jul 31, 2007)

omg! i loooooove the haircut... you look a lot older now =)


----------



## Mien (Jul 31, 2007)

Your hair looks lovely, pretty lady! Love the looks, especially the one with moth brown and the purple


----------



## ashley_v85 (Jul 31, 2007)

Beautiful! I love your hair. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It makes me miss being blonde, haha. You and your boy are cute together!!!


----------



## circusflavouredgum (Jul 31, 2007)

It looks gorgeous Ash, I love the cut. Of course your face and makeup look lovely too. I love your freckles, they're so cute!


----------



## RoseLee (Jul 31, 2007)

I like your hair. How do you keep it perfect blonde, mines tends to get darker after a few weeks.


----------



## SugarAsh182 (Aug 2, 2007)

Thanks so much everyone! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *RoseLee* 

 
_I like your hair. How do you keep it perfect blonde, mines tends to get darker after a few weeks._

 
Thanks! I use Shimmerlights shampoo and conditioner, which is BRIGHT purple, and this counteracts brassiness and keeps blonde hair super bright! You can get it at Sallys! Hope this helps some!


----------



## ductapemyheartt (Aug 2, 2007)

i love all of these. 
great job with the liner in the first photo!


----------



## PBunnieP (Aug 2, 2007)

Fantastic new haircolour... looks super cute! Your eyeshadow really compliments your eyes, and they say never to wear blue eyeshadow with blue eyes... pssssssssssshht ~ u look great!


----------



## p3nut (Aug 2, 2007)

I love your hair! It's the kind of blonde i've always wanted 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and this may sounds weird, but you have the cutest cheeks EVER!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




xo.


----------



## Bianca (Aug 2, 2007)

Gorgeous makeup and I love the hair!


----------



## Eoraptor (Aug 3, 2007)

I love all parts of that lok- the shimmery highlight, the purple liner, the lips!


----------



## apharo86 (Aug 4, 2007)

love the hair and make up!
very pretty!


----------

